# Magic stick 4 Cam?



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey i was looking on texasspeed.com and saw that they have a cam package that comes with the ms4 cam it seems to be a sweet cam does anyone know anything about it and in the package you can choose you "LSA" what is that and what push rod length should i use for this setup anyones input will help thanks.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

May want to talk to a TS Rep. That is a BIG cam for a
stock motor. I believe that the MS3 is about as big
as you can go without having piston to valve clearance
problems.
The LSA is usually determined by other mods you have
and the torque band you want. The pushrod length
is determined by the heads/gaskets used and the valve
springs height.

Larry


----------

